

Europe must get tough with the US over NSA spying revelations - dinosaurs
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2013/jul/02/europe-us-nsa-spying

======
dinosaurs
Written by Guy Verhofstadt, the leader of the ALDE (Alliance of Liberals and
Democrats for Europe) in the European Parliament, I wonder how much impact a
column like this, or his views as a whole, will have on the whole situation.

Surely he can't be the only member of the EP who feels like this?

